

Why India Went to Mars - shankar_pratap
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/india-really-went-mars

======
shankar_pratap
"An American company called Interorbital Systems will even chuck into orbit
personal satellites the size of biscuit tins for eight thousand dollars a pop;
it accepts PayPal"

